# What Can Be Done With This...? (re-purposing)



## middle.road (Mar 23, 2016)

Scored this in a box lot and am trying to figure out what to do with it. (Besides scrapping it.)
Not having come up with anything great, I thought I'd asked for some suggestions.
Thanks!


----------



## TommyD (Mar 23, 2016)

Craigs List?


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 23, 2016)

Beer keg gas system?


 Steve Shannon


----------



## f350ca (Mar 23, 2016)

I use an acetylene one for pressure testing tanks. You can dial it down to a psi or so. Then spray windex on the welds, shows up pin holes with a nice froth. 

Greg


----------



## kvt (Mar 23, 2016)

Use it with a propane bottle and some other stuff and make yourself a nice forge or something.    I use an old regulator off a torch setup for my forge..


----------



## Steve-626 (Mar 23, 2016)

Craigs list to somebody that needs an oxygen regulator

I don't see the point of scrapping it for pennies if it's useful


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 23, 2016)

I have one just like it, but green knob and no solenoid valve.  I am pretty sure mine is an oxygen regulator.  It is new in the box.  I had it on CL for a couple months "make offer" and had no real interest in that time.  I have decided to just keep it as a backup.


----------



## wrat (Mar 23, 2016)

It'll work for CO2.  Fizzy pop dispenser for your shop.  Just need a water/syrup source and mixing head.
If it'll work for O2, it'll work for NO2.  Solenoid activated nitrous system... for something with an engine.  Just in time for roto-tiller season. 
I'm going with fizzy pop dispenser.

Wrat


----------



## middle.road (Mar 24, 2016)

Hmmmm, fizzy pop, now that's got me to thinking. Since I don't care much for sweet drinks anymore, perhaps a nitrogen infused craft beer tapper?


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 24, 2016)

If you do any aluminum welding, then helium is a great asset!
I don't know what the connections look like.

Also, point of use regulation for air tools.

Daryl
MN


----------



## GLCarlson (Mar 25, 2016)

f350ca said:


> I use an acetylene one for pressure testing tanks. You can dial it down to a psi or so. Then spray windex on the welds, shows up pin holes with a nice froth.
> 
> Greg


5% dish soap & water is a lot cheaper than Windex. Works better, too: Windex is very low surfactant: it works, it's just not the best option.


----------



## epanzella (Mar 26, 2016)

Looks like a gas valve for a MIG or TIG. The solenoid turns the gas on and off with the torch


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2016)

My vote goes for the beer dispenser of course !!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 26, 2016)

YOU CAN FILL YOUR TIRES WITH NITROGEN


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 28, 2016)

:+1: on the NO2 tank for your sled, that needs a little more git up an go


----------



## Keith Foor (Apr 2, 2016)

From what i am seeing it's a 4K psi primary, 60 psi regulated unit.   Couple things come to mind.  If you searched for a chart for gas flow through an orifice and found / made an orifice for the secondary side you could use it for a flow meter for a TIG/MIG welding operation.  Someone mentioned using helium for Aluminum welding and that's true.  It will regulate any gas that's tank pressure is below 3000 PSI.  I would not advise going over that, but if you can find a part number and a spec sheet for the regulator, it may have higher capacity that what the gauges show.  If you decide to use it for aluminum, get a Y adapter and feed argon in one side, helium in the other and set the orifice for equal pressure and 2% of the total flow on the line.  Other options are getting a smallish CO2 or nitrogen tank and using it as a portable compressed air source.  You will need to verify the capacity of the regulator first as I believe nitrogen stores at 4500 psi.


----------

